# DELTA Diamond Seal Technology...Deal or Dud?



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.deltafaucet.com/smarttechnology/diamond-seal-technology.html 


*Looks cool.*


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I met my delta rep at the KAPHCC convention two weeks ago. Poor guys...I damn near talk their ears off about the design of the built in supply lines.


They've got to think at this point that I'm either really paranoid or I really care about what I put in my hands, and what I have to warrant.


I installed one of those 740-DST's and installation goes quite smooth, scary smooth. 

You all will be shocked how the pull out spray connects now with a quick connect like before.

The cartridge is a work saver, but that is a product that won't be cheap to keep on the truck for repairs, aside as the ones before. That's probably a $37 item...?

I took video of the breakdown of this faucet last year.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I put ONE in so far. And honestly it didn't look bad at all. I am not one to balk at new technology, if it works well and is built to last.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Those plastic supplies worry me. I like the idea of being able to change the supply lines. I don't trust plastic supply lines either.

Plumber Jim


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I installed one so far. 

The plastic lines are worrisome, but looped cleanly and the nuts threaded on. The one piece design accounts for 2 less water connections I have to worry about.

I'll miss the Delta ball and washers. They were a great selling point here in the woods where exotic repair parts are hard to get. I don't know if the new parts are available.

The faucet base is one piece now. Delta dumped the brass bolts and nuts and that's probably a good thing. On the 470, the little brass center nut comes loose of its own accord and I'm hoping Delta addressed that huge issue.

The faucet worked and it is a brand that people know....


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Now virtually every manufacturer has the cartridge style faucet available. I've installed a ton of cartridge type faucets and they're good... until a tiny piece of debris gets caught between the sealing surfaces and you're replacing the cartridge. It is the ONLY drawback to these units. Technology is great and I'm always exited about new things on the horizon, but sometimes it's hard to beat a good old compression type faucet.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have installed one so far, pretty good, I just hate the pex lines, afraid to cut them shorter becauset he crappy plastic farrels they gave me in the box, so I left them long. Plus, you need to change out the stops to 3/8, out stops here are 1/2"


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Junk, like most of delta's stuff.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I have installed one so far, pretty good, I just hate the pex lines, afraid to cut them shorter becauset he crappy plastic farrels they gave me in the box, so I left them long. Plus, you need to change out the stops to 3/8, out stops here are 1/2"


No wonder you guys are always running out of water!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Green Country said:


> No wonder you guys are always running out of water!


heh.

I was wondering how the southwest was going to supply all those boom houses. There's a limited supply of water on this rock....


----------

